# Meet Buddy, my precious boy who we have just lost and introducing Woody and Jessie



## Zebadee (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Buddy was such a handsome boy. 💚
Woody and Jesse appear to be going through some pretty major molting!

It appears there are sandpaper perch covers on the wooden dowel perches in the picture of Woody and Jesse. 
If I am correct, and the birds are being housed in the cage in the picture, please
remove the sandpaper perch covers immediately.
Sand paper perch covers and sand paper as a "floor" covering in cages in never recommended. 
Sandpaper will contribute to pressure sores and can cause bumblefoot as well.

I recommend you remove any wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*Bumblefoot*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------



## Zebadee (Jun 13, 2021)

Thank you very much for the advice, I will make sure I do all that you said. 
Yes Woody and Jessie are 3 and half months, they are losing a lot of downy tiny feathers, they now look a bit smoother. Is there anything you would recommend to aid molting and keeping them healthy?
I do worry about them, I don't want to get anything wrong after losing Buddy 💚💛


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies generally have a first light molt at around 3 - 4 months old and another at 6 -7 months old.
When a budgie reaches at 1 year old their molts adjust to the Seasons., After the adjustment the budgie will have its big molts in the Spring and Fall. Budgies may also have lighter molts throughout the year; triggered by stress, change in diet or change in environment.

You can supplement your budgie’s diet with egg food during a molt.
This helps your budgies replenish the energy lost during the time they lose and grow in the new feathers.
Additionally, egg food promotes good and healthy feather growth.
It is possible to buy ready-made egg food at any specialized pet store but just as easy to make your own by hard boiling an egg and mashing it up.
If you wish you can mix it with a bit of cooked quinoa and flax seed.
You can also finely chop some veggies and add it to the egg food mix.

If your give your budgie cooked quinoa, be sure you rinse it well several times before cooking.

Budgies get itchy during their molt, so they'll preen and scratch more often. Additionally, they may be sleepier and quieter as molting takes a lot of energy, and their poop could be a little runnier. To make them more comfortable, you can offer them baths either in a shallow dish of water (or Lix-It bath) or by hanging wet greens (romaine lettuce or kale works best) in their cage so they can nibble on it and rub against them.
*
*Molting FAQs*
*Miserable Molting*


----------

